# NYC SUMMER BIERGARTEN HERF!! Saturday July 22, 2006



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

It's official, the NYC SUMMER BIERGARTEN HERF!!!

Saturday, July 22nd, 2006 at 2:00pm

at the Bohemian Hall Czech Biergarten

http://www.bohemianhall.com/home.htm

Located 24 Ave. and 29th St. in Astoria, NY. (29-19 24th Ave.)

Come one, come all!!!!

I am co-organizing this event. There will be plenty of room for all. The biergarten seats up to 1000, so there will be plenty of places to sit. 12 Dollar pitchers of fine european beers (they have water-aka bud light-too if you insist) and BBQ or Czech cuisine highlight the menu.

The rain date will be that Sunday, July 23rd, 2006 at 2:00pm.

I am working on vendor contributions so I will need an accurate head count as we get closer to the date.

Come on, let's get together!!


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

BIER!

if i'm in town i am IN!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Hmm...i'm a definite maybe, closer to a definite, should be fun


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

DaveC said:


> BIER!
> 
> if i'm in town i am IN!


Dave, I was gonna PM you but I see that you can sense a herf..lol. I hope you can make it!


----------



## Scott1966 (Jan 20, 2004)

Bump ^^


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

As long as the wife does not plan on going away for the weekend I'm in. I just came to this herf secxtion to see if anyone in the Tri-State area was interested in herfin it up soon.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Hmm...i'm a definite maybe, closer to a definite, should be fun


:tpd:


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

AHHH! My first herf right in my old haunting grounds 

Putting it on my calendar now.

Hope to meet up with some of you guys there.


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

bump^^


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Astoria is in the Queens area, right?


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> Astoria is in the Queens area, right?


Yes Sir.


----------

